# Lack of sleep connection?



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Does anyone notice a connection between lack of sleep and a fibro flare? I have just recently been diagnosed a couple of months ago and in the past couple of weeks I was so pleased to have less pain, actually some days no pain. Then last night my husband snored like a buzz saw all night. I was up just about the entire night punching him to get him to shut up. Today has been the worst day for my fibro. I hurt all over. My nerves are shot and I am grumpy as he**. Can one night of no sleep throw you into a flare? Of course it is probably cumulative because I don't sleep real well anyway. I have to take Ativan every night or I just don't sleep. Now even the Ativan isn't working. This whole thing really bites!


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Jen,Iï¿½m also have sleeping problem. I use Ambien and it works ok most of the time. I have always had sleeping problems even before I got FMS and itï¿½s hard to cope with sometimes. I found two links that explain this: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html http://www.neurologychannel.com/fibromyalgia/ /mio[This message has been edited by Mio (edited 10-17-2001).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen:Oh yes, I can relate to this. I'm sure all of us can. It's a vicious cycle. No sleep, feel like #### the next day. When I'm in pain I can't sleep. I find that I can sleep for 10 hours some nights and still not feel rested. Something about us not going into the stage 4 of sleep where your body repairs itself. I also take ativan every night. It usually helps, but there are times when I'm still up most of the night. One of the things I try to do every night is have a routine of having a warm bath before bedtime, taking my ativan and reading. It seems to help. Sorry to hear about the "snoring hubby". Can you wear ear plugs. Hubby and I came to the conclusion that we both needed our own beds and bedrooms in order to keep our sanity. No more snoring, elbowing each other, kicking each other. I do miss sleeping with him, but it makes it more fun when we do get together. Okay, maybe that was too much information. Anyways, I can relate.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Gosh ladies, I had to laugh - not because I don't sympathize with you, but in actuality, I can empathize! Yes, lack of sleep has been shown to produce more aching and irritablility, for the reasons weener said. Many years ago, my husband had his nasal septums cleaned out which helped a lot with his breathing and his snoring. Now, I have a feeling the tissue has grown back, because he is snoring more and more regularly. I just nudge him or say "do you have to do that?" Of course I know he can't help it, but any words would work, because it is just the point of waking him up enough to where he re-adjusts his position (which is sometimes a better one, and sometimes not).It hasn't gotten to the point where it is so bad yet that I would go for separate bedrooms (although the thought has entered my mind), but if it did, I would. Hopefully, I would be able to pull this off without hurting his feelings and yes, weener, I have heard that visits to a different bodoir (sp? French) can be a fun game!


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Yes,Jen,lack of sleep definitely contributes to fibro flaring(IMHO)I know what you mean re husband snoring like a buzzsaw!!! I was about ready to scream tonight..(It was either a buzzsaw or a circular saw,or some type of drill!!!Sounds like Norm and Steve on This Old House))(have been up since 4 AM...cant get back to sleep now)!!!!!!For me,either Soma or Klonopin helps at night.Weener,I also resort to the separate bedrooms deal about 50% of the time...hate to do this,but if I dont get my sleep,I am not functional...and as they say"if Momma Aint Happy,Aint Nobody Happy"







Beth PS yes the boudoir(sp?)theory seems to apply...hee,hee


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:Traditional treatments are geared toward improving the quality of sleep, as well as reducing pain. Because deep level (stage 4) sleep is so crucial for many body functions, such as tissue repair, antibody production, and perhaps even the regulation of various neurotransmitters, hormones and immune system chemicals, the sleep disorders that frequently occur in fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue patients are thought to be a major contributing factor to the symptoms of this condition.


 http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html#causes This is from the first site that Mio posted the link too - thanks Mio, good site!It seems it is the _type_ of sleep which is important, not so much the quantity of overall sleep. It takes us a while to get into that deep, restorative sleep. So I think on nights when we are woken up often, we must get less of that particular type of sleep, even though say, we may have slept the sum total of 10 hours throughout the night, like weener said. Snorring partners must be top of the list of causes of interrupted sleep. Although the article on Mio's site says this:


> quote:Researchers found that fibromyalgia syndrome patients could fall asleep without much trouble, but their deep level (or stage 4) sleep was *constantly interrupted by bursts of awake-like brain activity*.


 Maybe even with snorring partners banished, the problem would still exist. I know I can sleep 9 solid hours one night and feel the good next day, but sleep 11 interrupted hours another night, and feel terrible - particularly with the muscular pains. Anyone else feeling sleepy now?


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Yeah Susan it all makes sense. I slept really good last night (so I thought) but woke up this morning feeling exhausted and like someone stomped all over my body all night. My husband has been doing better with his snoring, although twice in the last week he has awaken in the middle of the night kicking, thrashing his arms and gasping for breath. It is scarey! I just had abdominal surgery and I was so afraid he would accidentally punch me! I keep telling him he really has to see a doctor, I am sure he has sleep apnea. He won't go though, says he will loose weight (yeah, right, how many times have I heard that one







). The Ativan seems to be working better now, of course I have been off of work for three weeks because of surgery so that probably contributes also. I go back to work on Monday. Never thought I would say this but.....I am bored out of my mind at home! I can't believe I said that


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sleep is also an issue in ibs http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/resea...ml#anchor158076 and other functional somatic syndromes.tom


----------

